# Emission Control system light is on - Urgh!



## TT Princess (Jan 30, 2012)

Had a long driving weekend from Bristol to London and as always was an enjoyable journey in my TT - even got to open it up nicely on the motorway!
However on way home the Emission control system light came on - the car had no loss in power and no noticeable limp but a strange water like noise I could hear inside the car. Just been serviced and MOT'd two days ago grrrrr so really pissed now about what it could be - any ideas as don't want to get stung taking it to the garage.
It's definitely not my exhaust?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Really need to get it VagCom scanned plenty of members in Bristol area just ask for help


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi,
Is it the EPC light or the check engine light (little picture of an engine in orange)?
EPC is fairly urgent, where as the check engine light can be something less urgent like a lambda probe error (i currently have the same issue and im living with it until i can have a look and the weather improves!)
It ought to be scanned for faults to pinpoint the error, hopefully theres a kind soul on here whos near you with VAGCOM to sçan it.

Ill be passing bristol on friday but its probably better to get it scanned sooner than that.


----------



## TT Princess (Jan 30, 2012)

antcole said:


> Hi,
> Is it the EPC light or the check engine light (little picture of an engine in orange)?
> EPC is fairly urgent, where as the check engine light can be something less urgent like a lambda probe error (i currently have the same issue and im living with it until i can have a look and the weather improves!)
> It ought to be scanned for faults to pinpoint the error, hopefully theres a kind soul on here whos near you with VAGCOM to sçan it.
> ...


-Well according to the manual (thank god for that) it just says Emission control system and is in the not so scary light section - engine sounds a bit more fluidy than usual and sounds like a water type noise from inside the car.
Can anyone recommend anyone who can take a look ASAP for me?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

antcole said:


> Hi,
> Is it the EPC light or the check engine light (little picture of an engine in orange)?
> EPC is fairly urgent, where as the check engine light can be something less urgent like a lambda probe error.


I think you have that the wrong way round......

EPC is about power control, throttle behavior for example, ok its a problem but there are dual circuits in the throttle and pedal to try and ensure you don't get stranded.

Engine management , emissions............ all about running rich (bad) or running lean ( very bad) either way emissions problems could damage a cat, or result in engine damage if left specially if you have a lean condition to rectify.

The emissions light requires learning about a problem over a period of driving so for the emissions light to have come on the ecu has said I've had enough trying to adapt for this situation get me reviewed now!

I would certainly say you get emissions problems seen to as a priority over EPC even though EPC are important too and not far behind!


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Antcole what's going on son, your never wrong 

Epc as experienced with many VAG cars relate to brake pedal switch fault, temp sensors and minor issues where as engine management faults can be anything from lambda sensors and fueling issues and as stated by the expert Wak> catalytic converter malfunction!.

I'm certain you made an error when typing antcole.


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

muxgt said:


> Antcole what's going on son, your never wrong
> 
> Epc as experienced with many VAG cars relate to brake pedal switch fault, temp sensors and minor issues where as engine management faults can be anything from lambda sensors and fueling issues and as stated by the expert Wak> catalytic converter malfunction!.
> 
> I'm certain you made an error when typing antcole.


Good god.... how dreadfully irregular of me.
I clearly had my 'head buried too far up my own arse' to offer any form of response.
Will you ever forgive me??

Next time, be confident that i shall consult an experienced 'VAG' before making such an horrendous indiscretion.


----------



## TT Princess (Jan 30, 2012)

So can any of you recommend anywhere in Bristol with a VAGCOM equipment?


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

EPC light doesnt just have to be throttle related.

its involved in a few systems

Mines recently come on and its the brake light switch, Which directly puts a fault on the haldex too.

9 quid to fix.

Getting it scanned is the only way you'd know for sure mind.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Audi bristol are quite helpfull, Ive visited them once.

But you'd be paying a heafty price just to get them to plug the computer in!


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

yeah Ant...... how could you !!

MUX.... do you ever sleep??? you seem to post at some very late hrs [smiley=computer.gif]


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

RudeBadger said:


> yeah Ant...... how could you !!
> 
> MUX.... do you ever sleep??? you seem to post at some very late hrs [smiley=computer.gif]


I was formatting my laptop yet again 

Antcole, there is no need to be like that as I wasn't having a go at you, Rather a compliment but you'vetaken it too heart!. That has really upset me


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

RudeBadger said:


> yeah Ant...... how could you !!





muxgt said:


> That has really upset me


How could you Ant naughty step now (your lady is there already waiting to discipline you) :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

K*** head :roll:


----------



## philb (Oct 23, 2011)

My emission control light has come on too!

So which is worse, the EPC light or emissions light? Rather confused, and I,ve got 70 miles to do tomorrow!


----------



## RudeBadger (May 15, 2010)

Mux play nice !


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Try relay that to the one who made the indirect comment before my comment! :-|


----------



## PeTTe-N (Aug 24, 2010)

TT Princess said:


> So can any of you recommend anywhere in Bristol with a VAGCOM equipment?


I think your best bet is to post a new thread titled something like "Anyone in Bristol with Vagcom?" You'll catch someone's eye easier than with this thread.


----------

